# Image Hard Drive to External Hard Drive Possible?



## jikhead

Question to see if anyone has tried this. My 922 died today and it's doing what others have posted; powers off completely with the fan running at 100%.

I was wondering if I could do one of two things in order to not lose my content:

1) Remove the internal hard drive and plug into my PC; image the drive onto the external hard drive (or even the new internal hard drive in the replacement that is on the way).

2) Possibly better, is to wait for the new one to come in and then swap the internal hard drives. Then plug in external hard drive to the new receiver with old hard drive; then copy all content over to the external hard drive. Then swap the internal hard drives back out so that I can ship the bad receiver back to Dish.

Any thoughts?


----------



## jikhead

I received my replacement receiver yesterday and was successfully able to hook up the old hard drive to the board of the new receiver. All data is intact and I'm currently trying to move to an external hard drive, which has now become a new problem. After initially picking up a 3TB drive on sale at Staples, I didn't realize that the 922 has a 2TB max; it wouldn't even recognize the drive. So I exchanged it with a 2TB drive and it picked it up, but it remains stuck on the 869 screen (formatting screen) and the drive will turn itself off after about 20-25 minutes of waiting. Not sure if it's the receiver or the drive, but my PC won't recognize it and it doesn't spin connected to the PC. It does spin connected to the 922, but the above problem just repeats. I guess I will go exchange the drive and see if that's the problem.


----------



## P Smith

You'll need APPROVED model of internal drive. Search Internet for the list.


----------



## jikhead

I'm having issues with an external hard drive not the internal drive. Dish's website doesn't state any particular brand, only that it meet specific requirements which this Toshiba does. It's 2TB, has separate power supply, and is 3.0/2.0 meeting their 2.0 requirement. I just got home from exchanging the drives at Staples. Testing it shortly.


----------



## P Smith

:shrug: for EHD it has 2 TB limit, well known info ... how you missed that ?
BTW, internal drive and EHD has DIFFERENT format, not telling about encryption on EHD


----------



## PokerJoker

One of the odd things about using an external drive with Dish, is that you will usually get best results if you use the most basic model possible of USB drive. You want no features at all, just a drive in a box. This often has the beneficial side effect of being cheaper.

The problem with most retail USB drives, as you found out, is that they shut off after some period of inactivity, then often refuse to wake up. It's best if you can get a drive that has no "green" features at all, but that has become nearly impossible in today's market.

This is pretty much a Dish-specific issue due to the fact that the external drive (except on 211s) is only used sporadically. DirecTV external drives are never ever left idle and thus never shut off even if they are a "green" drive.

Keith


----------



## jikhead

This drive worked this time. I made sure my PC could read it and did a long format and a few quick formats from the PC. I then connected the power supply to the drive directly to the AC on the wall; not on the power strip. It took about 15 minutes or so to do it's own formatting. Transferring movies over as we speak.


----------

